# The Slowest 10 Mile Bike Ride Challenge



## GuyBoden (2 Oct 2015)

_*The Slowest 10 Mile Bike Ride Challenge*_

I had a great 10 mile ride in the sunshine today, to Tatton park cheshire on the flattish country lanes. It took just over *1hour 45mins* and I enjoyed every slow minute, lots of fellow cyclists passed me, I said hello and then they were gone up the lane. I just enjoyed looking at the beautiful countryside and I only pedalled when absolutely necessary.

So, can anyone beat my personal slowest record of *1hour 45mins for a 10 mile bike ride*, without actually stopping? 
(Going very slowly is not as easy as you might think, it's quite a challenge.)


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2015)

I did 10 miles in 2 hours, but I did stop to take photos.. And I did It last year.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Oct 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I did 10 miles in 2 hours, but I did stop to take photos.. And I did It last year.



Slow is good


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> Slow is good




Especially for me


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Oct 2015)

There is something genuinely wondrous about riding around slowly. There are times when you can appreciate the movement of the bike more when you are burning virtually no energy but still have a breeze in your face as you purr along contently


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2015)

Thats my normal speed


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2015)

Surely @Pat "5mph" can beat that 2 hours at that average


----------



## andyfraser (2 Oct 2015)

I can't beat 10 miles in 1 hr 45 mins but tonight, as it was nice and as it's Friday, I went along the paths (even though I was on my road bike!) and did nearly 7 miles in just under 40 minutes. Just pootling along, no effort except for the mile along a main road.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Oct 2015)

Not sure I can walk that slowly let alone cycle.


----------



## Sim2003 (2 Oct 2015)

Slow is good. Think you appreciate your surroundings more.


----------



## User32269 (2 Oct 2015)

If I hit that time for 10 miles they would send WADA after me for startling upturn in form.


----------



## HelsBells Cambs (2 Oct 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> Slow is good. Think you appreciate your surroundings more.



That's definitely true. Stop peddling for a bit and just "look." All part of what makes a good ride out.


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2015)

If it wasn't for the "without actually stopping" then several of my rides around London would be candidates, but London congestion is the main reason for the low speed rather than intention.


----------



## leedsmick (2 Oct 2015)

I was riding on my way home this lunchtime and was already late back for a call and passed a bloke who was really taking in the sunshine. I slowed right down and gave him a big grin. I was very jealous. I don't go fast at all but he was crawling and loving it!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2015)

leedsmick said:


> I was riding on my way home this lunchtime and was already late back for a call and passed a bloke who was really taking in the sunshine. I slowed right down and gave him a big grin. I was very jealous. I don't go fast at all but he was crawling and loving it!!!




Crawling. That's an excellent way to describe what I do.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Surely @Pat "5mph" can beat that 2 hours at that average


Yes I can 
https://www.strava.com/activities/129994298


----------



## Reddragon (2 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes I can
> https://www.strava.com/activities/129994298


Erm, I think you are having us off with your user name, that's showing an average of 6.6mph, you fraud


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2015)

Reddragon said:


> Erm, I think you are having us off with your user name, that's showing an average of 6.6mph, you fraud


Busted! @pat6.6mph


----------



## hopless500 (5 Oct 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Crawling. That's an excellent way to describe what I do.


Me too.


----------



## MickyMickster (10 Oct 2015)

I always pootle along on my bike and I love it !


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Oct 2015)

I think it should only be attempted after following a sensible training regime.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Oct 2015)

I think my slowest ride is 16 miles at an average of 7.4 miles an hour. A moving time of 2 hours 13 minutes and an elapsed time of 3 hours 28 minutes. Most of my rides aren't much more than 10 mph.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (10 Oct 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I think my slowest ride is 16 miles at an average of 7.4 miles an hour. A moving time of 2 hours 13 minutes and an elapsed time of 3 hours 28 minutes. Most of my rides aren't much more than 10 mph.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Colin_P (10 Oct 2015)

I thought I was just about the slowest but hats off, cap doffed to that effort.

In comparison I average at a lightning fast 8 to 9 mph.

I don't wear any silly cycling clothes or shoes either, I like to have thing flapping in the wind. A bit more effort going against but I act as a human sail in a tail wind which sometimes means I reach the heady heights of a 10 or even 11 mph average.


----------



## steve keay (10 Oct 2015)

Sometimes its just right to enjoy a slow ride and take in the views. Im just getting my partner into cycling and she says she's noticing things around town she's never seen before


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Oct 2015)

I got a couple punctures this week on my rides, both from recently cut hawthorns on the country roads, so my 20 miles ride took over 6 hours, but this included the punctures, eating food, sitting on the bench, pheasant watching, pleasant watching and talking too much. All enjoyable stuff, apart from changing inner tubes twice.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Oct 2015)

I love a slow ride! < calling @Fnaar >


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Oct 2015)

The Autumn is a great time for cycling, the trees and the leaves look great...... and the stronger winds can make it an even slower ride.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2015)

You called.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2015)

Is trackstanding allowed? Here's a totally pointless snippet..._the record was set by Rudi Jan Jozef De Greef (Belgium) whom stayed stationary without support for 10 hours at Meensel-Kiezegem, Belgium on 19 November 1982_.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Oct 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Crawling. That's an excellent way to describe what I do.



As long as its not too close to the kerb, obviously.


----------



## Jody (30 Oct 2015)

An average of 3.9MPH, which was 16 miles over 4 hours.


----------



## Fubar (30 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Surely @Pat "5mph" can beat that 2 hours at that average



@Pat "5mph" is a flying machine!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> @Pat "5mph" is a flying machine!


Yeah, bit like a wood pigeon like


----------



## Easytigers (31 Oct 2015)

I've never actually just gone out and just pootled around...think today might be the day for something new!


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Nov 2015)

Jody said:


> An average of 3.9MPH, which was 16 miles over 4 hours.



3.9mph avg, wow, excellent slow ride, that will take some beating. I'm off to the hills.


----------



## Jody (9 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> 3.9mph avg, wow, excellent slow ride, that will take some beating. I'm off to the hills.



I couldn't have gone any quicker if I tried. Some of the hills were 30% on loose surfaces and I am proud to say I rode up them. All be it peddle for 30-50 yards and have to take a quick breather.


----------



## Sbudge (9 Nov 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Is trackstanding allowed? Here's a totally pointless snippet..._the record was set by Rudi Jan Jozef De Greef (Belgium) whom stayed stationary without support for 10 hours at Meensel-Kiezegem, Belgium on 19 November 1982_.


Some of my hill climbs can be mistaken for attempts at trackstanding!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (9 Nov 2015)

Tonight's commute home in this bloody gale force wind!
Man, that was hard.....and slow


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Tonight's commute home in this bloody gale force wind!
> Man, that was hard.....and slow



I agree, the strong wind and the cold add a completely new dimension for the slow rider. 
The slightest incline seems like a mountain pass...........


----------



## Sbudge (24 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I agree, the strong wind and the cold add a completely new dimension for the slow rider.
> The slightest incline seems like a mountain pass...........


Yes and I'd like to know though how you can make three 90 degree right turns in a route and *still have a consistent headwind*?


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Yes and I'd like to know though how you can make three 90 degree right turns in a route and *still have a consistent headwind*?


That sort of thing happened to me on a long ride back in April. Checked the weather reports afterwards and it really did that.


----------



## Jayaly (9 Dec 2015)

The 3 year old is now demanding that we go out on "two bikes", so that he can ride his balance bike a bit further. I never knew riding slow could be so difficult. Then there's the sudden stops, swerves and impromptu conversations about insects. It's tiring in a whole other way to normal cycling.


----------



## Sbudge (9 Dec 2015)

Jayaly said:


> The 3 year old is now demanding that we go out on "two bikes", so that he can ride his balance bike a bit further. I never knew riding slow could be so difficult. Then there's the sudden stops, swerves and impromptu conversations about insects. It's tiring in a whole other way to normal cycling.


Just wait until he starts going faster than you! It's only a matter of time


----------



## Jayaly (9 Dec 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Just wait until he starts going faster than you! It's only a matter of time



I am planning for him to carry me around in a giant child seat when I'm in my dotage. Fair's fair, after all.


----------



## Jaykun85 (5 Mar 2016)

My average seems to be abou 14mph .. i must try to aim slower


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Mar 2016)

I managed somewhere around 22 miles in six hours yesterday, mountain biking on Dartmoor - wasn't quite what I'd call relaxing though, and probably involved as much map reading, rest stops, walking, and hefting the bike over walls as it did cycling! Was a great day to be out in the countryside though  

For more sensible cycling, I love trundling slowly around the back lanes on my 1930s roadster. The change of pace from my usual weekend rides can be just what the doctor ordered sometimes.


----------

